# A+ Certification



## stucki (Apr 20, 2012)

Where can get the latest preparation material for CompTIA A+ certification?


----------



## stucki (Apr 20, 2012)

sachinthefanboy said:


> where are you living ! ?


Newyork, have you gotten A+ certification?


----------

